

USPTO Contest: Patents for Humanity  - jhaglund
http://patentsforhumanity.challenge.gov/

======
jhaglund
Well, I'm curious who wins. And why they had to extend the submission deadline
by several months.

for the record, the patent system is broken and i doubt humanity benefits as
much as in a system with more cooperation.

